# M-Edge & Sony Covers (Oops Wrote to M-edge)



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I wrote to M-Edge (corrected) expressing my desire for Trip Jackets for Sony products, specifically my 350. Here is the response I got back.*

Thank you for your interest in our products! Although we are not currently working on accessories designed specifically for the PRS-350, we are making note of customer interest and will reevaluate in the future. I have made note of your interest in the Trip Jacket style, but is there a specific color you are interested in? This will help us in determining what products we may offer. In the mean time we do offer some compatible products (the Touring Sleeve, Destination Bag, Hip bag, and the Journey Bag) which you can view using the following link:

*I told them in my response to this post, that there were others interested in covers for the Sony 350, 650 & 950. So if any of you are interested in covers for your Sonys please write them at M-edge
*
http://www.medgestore.com/support/ *There is a "Contact Us" button at the left.*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just sent them a note.  Am not very hopeful that they will ever make covers for the current line of Sony readers.  Told them that most people wouldn't think of writing to them but that they would buy them.

M-Edge used to have great products, but since they stopped using genuine leather for all ereaders (except for one style that isn't my personal choice) and abandoned Sony products altogether, I have lost respect for them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I just sent them a note. Am not very hopeful that they will ever make covers for the current line of Sony readers. Told them that most people wouldn't think of writing to them but that they would buy them.
> 
> M-Edge used to have great products, but since they stopped using genuine leather for all ereaders (except for one style that isn't my personal choice) and abandoned Sony products altogether, I have lost respect for them.


I dunno, I think it's purely a business decision on their end - when you see the market share that Sony has compared to Kindle, nook, iPad...well, the sales of covers for last year's Sony probably reflected that market share. Back in November there was a survey that showed that only 1% of people who were considering buying an eReader were considering a Sony. And that was BEFORE the nookColor came out. http://www.investorplace.com/24258/apple-ipad-vs-amazon-kindle-e-reader-market/
Can't really blame them for not making something that doesn't sell well.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuff-Luv has some rather interesting covers for the 350, the most affordable of which is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Silicone-Reader-PRS-350-PRS350/dp/B004MBYQ6M

The most affordable leather case that people often recommend (and which isn't on eBay) might be this one:

http://www.igadgitz.com/products/find-accessories-for-my...-ereader-sony/u0789-igadgitz-black-genuine-napa-leather-book-style-case-cover-for-sony-portable-digital-ereader-pr.html

I might pick up that silicone case as an alternative, but at the moment, I'm enjoying the official case with the light.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I special ordered a gorgeous custom sleeve from this artist on Etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/tinderbloom

I love it, and it's perfect!


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Stacey. That is gorgeous. What size Sony do you have? When I checked etsy out I only saw Kindle Sleeves. Would any of them fit a Sony 350?*


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

That is the PRS-350. I asked the etsy shop I linked if she would custom size one of her sleeves for me, and she did. So now she should have the size pattern, if not the design. The Kindle sleeve would be way too big for the 350.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

The question is whether you want an additional cover inside the sleeve.  

I do recommend the official Sony cover with light, as it's the most efficient case of that kind I've ever used.  I personally prefer a light that doesn't draw power from the reader itself, and the Sony takes rechargeable AAAs.  The method of securing the reader keeps the entire body free and the Sony's tiny but bright LED light switches on when you use it and off when you tuck it back into the case.  Its main drawback is that it doesn't have a magnet or clasp to keep it closed (which is where that sleeve would come in).

Combine the official case with Tinderbloom's sleeve shown above and you have protection that is as pretty as it is effective, as long as you tell the sleeve-maker what you're going to do in case the dimensions need to be adjusted.  

My second cover choice might be the iGadgitz with stand, as you can fold back the cover like a book if you're holding it or prop it on a table if you happen to be reading at one.  You'd probably have to measure it for Tinderbloom if you wanted the stand case to fit inside the sleeve.

Thing about the PRS-350 is that it's so much more convenient than my Kindle 3.  It actually fits into my coat pocket -- even in its case.

One last thing.  There's a good selection of inexpensive leather cases for the PRS-350 on eBay, and more colors to choose from as well:  green, purple and blue as well as brown and black, book and stand styles, etc., etc.  People on the MobileRead forums swear by a particular seller -- I'll find the name if anyone here is interested.

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

The only problem with Sony readers is that they're less popular Stateside.  I do expect that to change as consumers learn to separate the quality of the readers themselves from their chosen marketplaces and recognize the superior build and flexibility of devices like the PRS-650, with its pearl screen, aluminum case, efficient touch-screen layer, superior organization of libraries, built-in text entry, user-selected screensaver(s), and allowance of ePub and other less proprietary formats.

For mobi, there's the Kindle.  For nearly everything else, there's the Sony Reader.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> For mobi, there's the Kindle. For nearly everything else, there's the Sony Reader.


Massive agreement here. I have the PRS-350, and after having used it for awhile, I really wish I had sprung for the 650, and probably will buy one sometime in the near future.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*The 650s are definitely hard to find. They do come in now & then but there hasn't been a sale on them in forever. There's a good chance I would have gone with a 650 if there had been one available at a reasonable price. But now that i have my 350 I'm quite satisfied with it. I have the Sony case & use a band on it so that it looks like the MS-Edge trip jacket. It is so much easier to carry around than my Kindle.*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen the Sony PRS-650 on display in my local Borders.  I think they are available there.  There is no sign about a wait.  The one on display is black.  I'm not looking for a new Sony for myself, so I haven't looked into it.


----------

